# Back up light issue



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I recently installed new backup lights on my 2014 f250
I added led spots to the stock backups 
Now when the truck is not running the backup lights work fine 
I start the truck and they stop working 
I put a bigger fuse in and nothing so I pulled out the relay and put it back in they worked fine then this morning same thing again nothing while running fine while just ignition is on and truck is not running 
Any advice pease


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Explain the spot LED's. Where you mount them and how you powered them?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Mounted on the bumper and taped into the backup 
Light wires


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So when this is happening, are your factory lights going off as well?
Where did you ground them? Tapped into them as in how?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing goes off on dash 
They are positive ground both too truck backup light wires


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your factory reverse lights, do they go off as well or do they stay on? 
You have hooked up to the proper wires? 
Leds can be directional, i.e. pos and negative need to go in the proper location.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

They go out as well but all come on if the truck is not running


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I'm lost. The factory reverse lights go off like there supposed to?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

My guess , and it is a guess is that when the truck is not running the circuit is not being regulated through a computer. When you start it up it is.

The extra drain is telling the computer there is a extra drain = short, shut it down ? Just a thought.

Might just have to run a separate line ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

That...or because it is a Ford


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Both the factory backup and led aftermarket go out 
And come on together if one set isn't working they all don't work when they do come on they all come on 

I have the positive hooked to the blue wire by the light bulb in the tail light assembly and the negative hooked to the black wire in the same spot 
They all work if the truck is not running when the truck is running they go out right after the come in fr a split second 
Last night when I pulled the relay and put it back in they worked normal the rest of the night around the dooryard 
This morning I'm back to not working while the truck is running but if I shut the truck off and leave the key in accessory position they all work as advertised


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Switch your relays around ? Easy enough to do


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be leaning towards the computer idea as mentioned. Or the relay. Switching it out might be the quickest.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Any ideas which one to switch it with 
I went to autozone to get a bigger one 
Mine as well of gone to Olive Garden


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Try this. Pull the factory backup bulbs both out, then re-try the truck. I'll bet everything goes back to normal. The Lighting Control Module does not like to see very much additional load on the circuit and if it does, it does some wonky things. If you need both your factory and new LED backup lamps, replace the regular (921 I think) backup bulbs with LED bulbs and I'll bet you'll be fine. I just went through all of this on a 2015 F-350 and that's where we ended up.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

BTW, this is what I used for LED backup bulbs in the factory location:

http://www.vleds.com/bulb-type/reverse-back-up.html?cat=1163


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Too Stroked;1970898 said:


> BTW, this is what I used for LED backup bulbs in the factory location:
> 
> http://www.vleds.com/bulb-type/reverse-back-up.html?cat=1163


Yeah that is great suggestion.

I did that and added a back up alarm.

But my truck is a Dodge


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice I will try that when I get home 
I find it funny mine had a backup alarm too that I disconnected thought that would make up for some of that voltage


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

grnstripes;1970718 said:


> I recently installed new backup lights on my 2014 f250
> I added led spots to the stock backups
> Now when the truck is not running the backup lights work fine
> I start the truck and they stop working
> ...


First off it is never a good idea to use a larger fuse than what is recommended. The fuse is there to protect the wiring, installing a larger fuse could allow wiring to melt and short out.

Second I suggest tapping into the reverse circuit for the trailer.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Changed my stock lights to LEDs as well everything 
Seems to be working a lot better now 
Also changed the style wire connectors I had on there as well just incase


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Good for you.....another job solved


Where do we bill you ?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm glad everything works again and that we were able to help. This just kind of shows you how complicated - and sensitive - these trucks are getting. And if anybody thinks Dodge and GM are much different, don't.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah with a Dodge you could hook up ten flood lights but not twelve


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I had the same problem when I added extra reverse light to my 2013 f350. I had to add a relay the reverse light circuit couldn't supply enough power to run all the lights. So I tapped a wire from the factory reverse lights to turn on the relay then 12 volt fused power to power the extra lights and all was good to go.

I am guessing you switching them all to leds you reduced your load enough to work on the factory circuit.

Glad you figured it out just thought I would add what worked for me.


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Tony350;1978504 said:


> I had the same problem when I added extra reverse light to my 2013 f350. I had to add a relay the reverse light circuit couldn't supply enough power to run all the lights. So I tapped a wire from the factory reverse lights to turn on the relay then 12 volt fused power to power the extra lights and all was good to go.
> 
> I am guessing you switching them all to leds you reduced your load enough to work on the factory circuit.
> 
> Glad you figured it out just thought I would add what worked for me.


Good to hear the led bulbs in place of stock filament ones got things working for ya.
I did a hack job install of only one 55W filament type flood on rear bumper of '14 Chevy 2500HD. Can't remember exactly how I did it but I may have just wrapped the + wire from flood around the base of the stock reverse bulb, then popped it back in place, with the new flood being grounded by its own base.
Then the flood would come on only when put in reverse. Guess I lucked out and the system didn't mind the additional load.
I have looked at those Vleds and want to get a set.
Though after installing the rigid leds on my back rack, there is plenty of light back there.
When the bumper mount filament dies, it will of course be replaced with led
Oops, my bad, didn't see was ford category haha


----------

